# Women who are misogynists -- Psychology Today



## DownByTheRiver

This is a very interesting article on how to identify women who are misogynists. 










12 Ways to Spot a Female Misogynist


Women who hate women may not consciously realize it. But their acts reveal them.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## TexasMom1216

Interesting insights. I love how they point out that awful Venker woman hates women. Laura Schlesinger is another, she is the She-Devil type. She tells women they are worthless and shouldn’t have anything on their lives but slavery while she makes millions fleecing vulnerable women and horrible man. Just the worst people.


----------



## LATERILUS79

I just.....

FFS. 

This isn't even worth it to comment. I'm surprised psychology today published this. I've found a lot of useful articles there before. This is a shame. 


I'm only here because I respect you, TexasMom. I challenge you to listen to Suzzane Venker's podcast. She has them on YouTube. She is FAR from awful and has helped a ton of women remove the 4th wave feminism from their minds and become happy in their marriages. She teaches about how men and women can be equal partners in their marriage and be real life partners who appreciate each other. She teaches women about the biological nature of men and what attracts a good, quality man who would want to stay married for the long haul. I wish there were more life coaches out there helping the way that She does. She doesn't hate women and she certainly isn't a misogynist. I hold a lot of the same values She does and I treat women with decency, respect and of course, as my equal. I'm not a misogynist - even though 4th wave feminism would consider me to be one. I ask you to not confuse a man disagreeing with a woman as misogyny.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Venker teaches women they don’t matter, to grovel and beg and be grateful for the “lessons” abuse teaches them. She’s a grifter, because according to her philosophies women should never speak, much less write and publish. She makes money from men who hate women and want to see them treated like slaves and livestock. For shame.

Men can disagree with women, respectfully, as you have done here. But I am not a lesser life form, some nasty filthy idiot men condescend to. She does not believe women are equal and does not preach that women are equal. We are all filthy, disgusting, lying daughters of Eve who deserve nothing but contempt and must beg men to tolerate us. It’s vile. If you agree, we are done, there is no reason for us to speak if you’ve already decided I’m beneath contempt.


----------



## Diana7

TexasMom1216 said:


> Interesting insights. I love how they point out that awful Venker woman hates women. Laura Schlesinger is another, she is the She-Devil type. She tells women they are worthless and shouldn’t have anything on their lives but slavery while she makes millions fleecing vulnerable women and horrible man. Just the worst people.


I read one of Laura's books years ago and found it useful and challenging.


----------



## jonty30

DownByTheRiver said:


> This is a very interesting article on how to identify women who are misogynists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Ways to Spot a Female Misogynist
> 
> 
> Women who hate women may not consciously realize it. But their acts reveal them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.psychologytoday.com


That sounds like to me to be written by a woman who wears the pants in the family and is married to Mr. Beta.
We also know around here how well those marriages often work.


----------



## LATERILUS79

I don't know where you've gotten this from. I'm not sure how you can come to this interpretation from her podcasts. I've listened to at least a hundred of her podcasts. I've never heard her say to women to grovel, to not speak, etc...... I am absolutely shocked you've come to this conclusion. She in fact helps a lot of career women talk with their husbands on how to communicate effectively even though a couple may not be in a traditional marriage. She's especially helpful to women who make more money and are more successful than their husbands. I've never heard her say such terrible things. 

Feminists can't stand women like her because feminists want to break apart families. Venker is trying to help couples stay together and make long lasting loving relationships where both men and women are equal. Hell, that js how she starts out every single podcast! Anything I've heard that is "bad" about her comes from a leftist/feminist point of view. They don't want her to actually reach women who want to have a loving relationship with a man. 

I listen her all the time and j definitely do not hate women. I highly doubt other men that listen her hate women. I'd be shocked if they did. Women haters would not waste their time listening to a life coach that wants to try and help good men and women find each other to make a strong bond with each other. Why would a woman hater bother listening to someone like that?


----------



## LisaDiane

If I think the author is an idiot, does that make me a "misogynist"...??


----------



## TexasMom1216

For the record, 3rd AND 4th wave feminism is just Marxism. It’s not feminism at all, because it minimizes women. It treats women like damaged men, which is what we’re now seeing in the trans movement. It’s no better than these awful women telling other women to be failures and hold themselves back and hate themselves.


----------



## LATERILUS79

TexasMom1216 said:


> For the record, 3rd AND 4th wave feminism is just Marxism. It’s not feminism at all, because it minimizes women. It treats women like damaged men, which is what we’re now seeing in the trans movement. It’s no better than these awful women telling other women to be failures and hold themselves back and hate themselves.


YES!!!!

And that is who wrote this article. The type of feminist that hates men and hates themselves. Since they are miserable with their lives, they might as well drag down other women to join them in their misery. It's pitiful. 


I cannot speak for thr other women listed in this article. I haven't read or listened to them. Have I heard some podcasts of women telling other women to be a model 1950's housewife? Yes. These are the ones I would consider grifters. These are the ones women-haters would listen to. I do not. 

Again, I challenge you to listen to venker's podcast. You are very strong willed and very opinionated (I am the same way), but I believe you are more open minded than the man hating feminists here. I've never heard her tell women to be failures and hold themselves back. She would lose all of her support if she said such horrible things. I think you should give her a chance before saying something like this - or, point me in the direction where you've heard her say this. If she has, then I stand corrected and I would definitely stop supporting her, but I don't believe she's ever said something like this or even believes it.


----------



## TexasMom1216

TexasMom1216 said:


> For the record, 3rd AND 4th wave feminism is just Marxism. It’s not feminism at all, because it minimizes women. It treats women like damaged men, which is what we’re now seeing in the trans movement. It’s no better than these awful women telling other women to be failures and hold themselves back and hate themselves.


The far right, MGTOW, NNMNG, 180, “I’m the captain of this marriage” men and women and the left want the same thing, women as slaves. The left wants women publicly held slaves that belong to the government and the right wants them privately owned. In neither case are women human. It’s disgusting and the women, like Venker and her ilk, pushing for it, are disgusting as well.


----------



## jonty30

TexasMom1216 said:


> The far right, MGTOW, NNMNG, 180, “I’m the captain of this marriage” men and women and the left want the same thing, women as slaves. The left wants women publicly held slaves that belong to the government and the right wants them privately owned. In neither case are women human. It’s disgusting and the women, like Venker and her ilk, pushing for it, are disgusting as well.


The left promises that, if you spend your life working for them, they will provide for you when you can no longer work.
It's the Virginian Law regarding old slaves modernized.

The left has done a great job at convincing people to put themselves into servitude, while making them think that they are free.
The right wants freedom for people, but there is a responsibility in regards to children. They need to be taken care of by the parents.
If you do not care enough about your kids to care for them, do not put them onto society to do it for you.

The 180 specifically means living an independent life and taking care of yourself if you end up with a partner who doesn't want to act like a spouse.


----------



## LATERILUS79

TexasMom1216 said:


> The far right, MGTOW, NNMNG, 180, “I’m the captain of this marriage” men and women and the left want the same thing, women as slaves. The left wants women publicly held slaves that belong to the government and the right wants them privately owned. In neither case are women human. It’s disgusting and the women, like Venker and her ilk, pushing for it, are disgusting as well.


I don't know where you are getting this from. It's like all people are bad. It doesn't make any sense. I don't understand your fear of all women becoming enslaved or treated as subhuman. I'm sorry if that is what you see on a daily basis where you live. I'm sorry if you've been treated that way by your husband or old boyfriend...... but that is not what I see as normal behavior in my area of the US. Yes, there are bad people everywhere but I find them to be in the minority. 

I think you are jumping to conclusions about venker and reading far left articles meant to slander her and the good work she does. I wonder if you've listened to any of her podcasts? 

Even still, I'm now curious if you think any men....any at all.... treat women with kindness and respect? I have to say, this is very confusing and j hope you don't live with a constant fear of all men. 🤔


----------



## DudeInProgress

TexasMom1216 said:


> The far right, MGTOW, NNMNG, 180, “I’m the captain of this marriage” men and women and the left want the same thing, women as slaves. The left wants women publicly held slaves that belong to the government and the right wants them privately owned. In neither case are women human. It’s disgusting and the women, like Venker and her ilk, pushing for it, are disgusting as well.


Ok, now you’re just showing an absolute lack of grounding in reality. Or complete ignorance. I’ll attempt to address.

1. MGTOW has nothing to do with any of the other “evils” you list above. In fact, If anything MGTOW types are at odds with everything competent men are about. MGTOWs tend to be a bunch of bitter losers who couldn’t figure out how to play the game effectively, and so they just decided to quit the game, take their ball and go home and complain about women all day. Nobody cares about MGTOWs – and they have nothing to do with anything else that you listed above.

2. NMMNG is not woman hating or misogynistic, and to suggest that is ridiculous. You have no idea what you’re talking about, or you have a radical, extreme definition of what misogynistic means.

3. The 180 is misogynistic? Really…. Not rational, don’t even know how to respond to that.

4. “I’m the captain of this marriage.” So you’re suggesting that there is not a primary leader / more dominant partner in a marriage, or just that it shouldn’t be the man?

Guess what, there’s no such thing as a 50/50 relationship. Doesn’t work that way. In terms of leadership in a marriage, someone is always 51/49, 55/45, 60/40 etc.
That doesn’t mean someone barks orders and the other one complies.
And it doesn’t mean that one person has a greater value or worth as a human than the other.
You seem to misunderstand the captain / first officer analogy that is sometimes referenced. The point is that the captain is primary leader and assumes ultimate responsibly for the ship/aircraft/marriage. The first officer is a trusted and valued partner who collaborates with, and often advises, the captain. They share the same mission and are both critical and respected leaders. They are a partnership and a team. But there’s only one captain.

The VAST majority of women expect their husbands to be the leader in the relationship. I’ve never seen it work out well in reverse. And every time I’ve seen the reverse, it tends to end badly.
This analogy has NOTHING to do with hating or oppressing women.

5. Both the political left and the right are primarily interested in oppressing and enslaving women, just by different means and to different masters?
Do you not realize how psychotically delusional and paranoid that sounds?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Definition of GASLIGHTING


psychological manipulation of a person usually over an extended period of time that causes the victim to question the validity of their own thoughts, perception of reality, or memories and typically leads to confusion, loss of confidence and self-esteem, uncertainty of one's… See the full definition




www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Blondilocks

LATERILUS79 said:


> I just.....
> 
> FFS.
> 
> This isn't even worth it to comment. I'm surprised psychology today published this. I've found a lot of useful articles there before. This is a shame.


This^^^! What a bunch of hooey.


----------



## Twodecades

DownByTheRiver said:


> This is a very interesting article on how to identify women who are misogynists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Ways to Spot a Female Misogynist
> 
> 
> Women who hate women may not consciously realize it. But their acts reveal them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.psychologytoday.com


Psychology today is a pop magazine. I doubt it's peer-reviewed. I have seen some useful articles by great writers as well as some articles that were downright dangerous in their advice. This one seems like it did a lot of mental gymnastics to arrive at some useless conclusions in order to fit an agenda. And I say that as someone who has at least some knowledge of all of the women the author referenced along with varying opinions about each. 

I am very tired of people pushing agendas instead of facts.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Twodecades said:


> Psychology today is a pop magazine. I doubt it's peer-reviewed. I have seen some useful articles by great writers as well as some articles that were downright dangerous in their advice. This one seems like it did a lot of mental gymnastics to arrive at some useless conclusions in order to fit an agenda. And I say that as someone who has at least some knowledge of all of the women the author referenced along with varying opinions about each.
> 
> I am very tired of people pushing agendas instead of facts.


Having observed these type women before, both in the past and in the present, I found it interesting. I actually read a book back in the 80s that had a chapter that was about this, but they had a different word for it, which I can't remember or remember the author or name of the book.


----------



## Twodecades

DownByTheRiver said:


> Having observed these type women before, both in the past and in the present, I found it interesting. I actually read a book back in the 80s that had a chapter that was about this, but they had a different word for it, which I can't remember or remember the author or name of the book.


Internalized misogyny?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Twodecades said:


> Internalized misogyny?


No. It wasn't a psychology book. It was a book a friend loaned to me and that's why I don't know what it was.


----------



## LATERILUS79

The entire article here is ridiculous. Yeah, I wasn't going to comment, but now that I've read the entire thing, it is even more insane than I originally thought. It uses the term "misogyny" towards any person they don't like - whether they show traits of misogyny or not. This is what I expect from the left and modern day feminists. Whatever it takes to keep buzzwords going and to shut down any sort of conversation. It is a constant attack to put people on the defensive. No one wants to be called a misogynist so they have to defend themselves from this attack instead of actually discussing real issues. 

According to google, misogyny is dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against women. 

The first two groups of women are attacked because they like to be feminine. So what? So what if they enjoy being feminine? How is that equated to dislike, contempt and prejudice against women? 

My guess is that feminist don't like it that the women in these two groups attract a lot of male attention. Feminine Conservative or classical liberal women are attractive to men. Again, feminists don't like intact families. They want them destroyed. It is a rite of passage for them to do this. Get divorced. Show how strong and independent you are. Crush the men. Don't find equal footing with men and form lasting relationships where men can act like men and women can act like women..... all the while both being equal to each other. Can't have that. Can't have anyone happy. If modern day feminists are alone and miserable, gotta make sure to drag down every other woman to that level of misery as well. Shut down any woman that wants to teach other women that it is ok to be feminine. 

The last group is even more hilarious. A narcissistic a-hole woman is somehow a misogynist. Why? It makes no sense. So if a man is a narcissistic a-hole and tries to climb the corporate ladder and is happy when he crushes other men...... he is now somehow practicing misandry? No one would ever say that because it is ridiculous, so why would a woman who enjoys crushing other women in the workforce practicing misogyny? See how crazy now this sounds when you flip the genders?


----------



## LisaDiane

LATERILUS79 said:


> The entire article here is ridiculous. Yeah, I wasn't going to comment, but now that I've read the entire thing, it is even more insane than I originally thought. It uses the term "misogyny" towards any person they don't like - whether they show traits of misogyny or not. This is what I expect from the left and modern day feminists. Whatever it takes to keep buzzwords going and to shut down any sort of conversation. It is a constant attack to put people on the defensive. No one wants to be called a misogynist so they have to defend themselves from this attack instead of actually discussing real issues.
> 
> According to google, misogyny is dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against women.
> 
> The first two groups of women are attacked because they like to be feminine. So what? So what if they enjoy being feminine? How is that equated to dislike, contempt and prejudice against women?
> 
> My guess is that feminist don't like it that the women in these two groups attract a lot of male attention. Feminine Conservative or classical liberal women are attractive to men. Again, feminists don't like intact families. They want them destroyed. It is a rite of passage for them to do this. Get divorced. Show how strong and independent you are. Crush the men. Don't find equal footing with men and form lasting relationships where men can act like men and women can act like women..... all the while both being equal to each other. Can't have that. Can't have anyone happy. If modern day feminists are alone and miserable, gotta make sure to drag down every other woman to that level of misery as well. Shut down any woman that wants to teach other women that it is ok to be feminine.
> 
> The last group is even more hilarious. A narcissistic a-hole woman is somehow a misogynist. Why? It makes no sense. So if a man is a narcissistic a-hole and tries to climb the corporate ladder and is happy when he crushes other men...... he is now somehow practicing misandry? No one would ever say that because it is ridiculous, so why would a woman who enjoys crushing other women in the workforce practicing misogyny? See how crazy now this sounds when you flip the genders?


I think what really bothers me about the whole premise of the article (and Feminism in general now) is that I am a perpetual VICTIM, simply because I am female. 

And I thoroughly REJECT that notion. I am NOT a victim, and refusing to view myself (and other women) that way does not make me a "misogynist" or anything else...except maybe just a human being, with equal value to other human beings.


----------



## Numb26

LisaDiane said:


> I think what really bothers me about the whole premise of the article (and Feminism in general now) is that I am a perpetual VICTIM, simply because I am female.
> 
> And I thoroughly REJECT that notion. I am NOT a victim, and refusing to view myself (and other women) that way does not make me a "misogynist" or anything else...except maybe just a human being, with equal value to other human beings.


Any women who even slightly disagrees with a feminist is considered a misogynist. Just the way things are now


----------



## LATERILUS79

LisaDiane said:


> I think what really bothers me about the whole premise of the article (and Feminism in general now) is that I am a perpetual VICTIM, simply because I am female.
> 
> And I thoroughly REJECT that notion. I am NOT a victim, and refusing to view myself (and other women) that way does not make me a "misogynist" or anything else...except maybe just a human being, with equal value to other human beings.


I unfortunately know some feminist perpetual victims in my life. It is a shame, really. This is definitely what they want. Always stay a victim. Never grow. Never overcome. Never take any accountability. As long as they can stay the victim, they can always blame someone else.


----------



## Twodecades

LATERILUS79 said:


> No one wants to be called a misogynist so they have to defend themselves from this attack instead of actually discussing real issues.





LisaDiane said:


> I think what really bothers me about the whole premise of the article (and Feminism in general now) is that I am a perpetual VICTIM, simply because I am female.


Yes. There is a line of thinking in modern culture that if you aren't "for" something, you are by definition "against" it. This type of dichotomous thinking is dangerous when applied to all things. It is possible to be neutral about an issue. It is also possible, for instance, to be neither an abuser nor a victim. We don't have to be defined as either one if we are not the other.

We have become a culture obsessed with labels and pointing out the offenses of others, instead of taking personal responsibility.


----------



## TXTrini

Numb26 said:


> Any women who even slightly disagrees with a feminist is considered a misogynist. Just the way things are now


By the definition of the article, I'm a misogynist who wants all women to be shackled for their child-bearing abilities  Who knew??

I don't hate women for choosing to exhibit the worst behavior of men, but I do look at them as being stupid b/c they just make it that much harder for the rest of us to be taken seriously as individuals.

Anyhow, they can call me whatever they want, I have a name for them too, and I'm pretty sure they won't like it one bit.

ETA: I can live with being called a Mysoginystic She-Devil, except I don't go looking for trouble.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

LATERILUS79 said:


> The entire article here is ridiculous. Yeah, I wasn't going to comment, but now that I've read the entire thing, it is even more insane than I originally thought. It uses the term "misogyny" towards any person they don't like - whether they show traits of misogyny or not. This is what I expect from the left and modern day feminists. Whatever it takes to keep buzzwords going and to shut down any sort of conversation. It is a constant attack to put people on the defensive. No one wants to be called a misogynist so they have to defend themselves from this attack instead of actually discussing real issues.
> 
> According to google, misogyny is dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against women.
> 
> The first two groups of women are attacked because they like to be feminine. So what? So what if they enjoy being feminine? How is that equated to dislike, contempt and prejudice against women?
> 
> My guess is that feminist don't like it that the women in these two groups attract a lot of male attention. Feminine Conservative or classical liberal women are attractive to men. Again, feminists don't like intact families. They want them destroyed. It is a rite of passage for them to do this. Get divorced. Show how strong and independent you are. Crush the men. Don't find equal footing with men and form lasting relationships where men can act like men and women can act like women..... all the while both being equal to each other. Can't have that. Can't have anyone happy. If modern day feminists are alone and miserable, gotta make sure to drag down every other woman to that level of misery as well. Shut down any woman that wants to teach other women that it is ok to be feminine.
> 
> The last group is even more hilarious. A narcissistic a-hole woman is somehow a misogynist. Why? It makes no sense. So if a man is a narcissistic a-hole and tries to climb the corporate ladder and is happy when he crushes other men...... he is now somehow practicing misandry? No one would ever say that because it is ridiculous, so why would a woman who enjoys crushing other women in the workforce practicing misogyny? See how crazy now this sounds when you flip the genders?


Well I've known some so it's not too ridiculous.


----------



## In Absentia

The author is a professor of philosophy… what do you expect? They have to justify their existence somehow…


----------



## DownByTheRiver

LisaDiane said:


> I think what really bothers me about the whole premise of the article (and Feminism in general now) is that I am a perpetual VICTIM, simply because I am female.
> 
> And I thoroughly REJECT that notion. I am NOT a victim, and refusing to view myself (and other women) that way does not make me a "misogynist" or anything else...except maybe just a human being, with equal value to other human beings.


The word "victim" is never even used in the article.


----------



## DudeInProgress

DownByTheRiver said:


> The word "victim" is never even used in the article.


One can have a victim mindset without expressly using the word victim. It happens often.


----------



## LisaDiane

DudeInProgress said:


> One can have a victim mindset without expressly using the word victim. It happens often.


Absolutely. It was implied. And it's the basis for feminist ideology today...at least the way I hear it.


----------



## Numb26

LisaDiane said:


> Absolutely. It was implied. And it's the basis for feminist ideology today...at least the way I hear it.


It's all those horrible men!!!! 🙄


----------



## DownByTheRiver

DudeInProgress said:


> One can have a victim mindset without expressly using the word victim. It happens often.


You're projecting onto an article that says what it says. Please be careful not to threadjack. 

The dog who yelps the loudest is the one who got hit.


----------



## DudeInProgress

DownByTheRiver said:


> You're projecting.


Not sure how you connect those dots.


----------



## TexasMom1216

TXTrini said:


> By the definition of the article, I'm a misogynist who wants all women to be shackled for their child-bearing abilities  Who knew??
> 
> I don't hate women for choosing to exhibit the worst behavior of men, but I do look at them as being stupid b/c they just make it that much harder for the rest of us to be taken seriously as individuals.
> 
> Anyhow, they can call me whatever they want, I have a name for them too, and I'm pretty sure they won't like it one bit.
> 
> ETA: I can live with being called a Mysoginystic She-Devil, except I don't go looking for trouble.


I read the article and I admit I don’t know you well or in real life but I’ve not seen any of those characteristics in you. I don’t see you attacking women for working or for asking to be treated like human beings instead of house slaves/sex dolls like I’ve seen some women on here do. I’ve also never seen you desperate for male attention on here. I’ve only seen frank honestly and logic, which according to the women highlighted in the article and all the men who love them, is impossible because they don’t believe women have functioning brains. 😉


----------



## RandomDude

This is a woman on woman topic, so it's flying straight past my head.

But I will say that some misoygny and misandry is fun for roasting, I roasted my partner's 'spacial awareness' 😂 in return she took pictures of all my parking fails 😑


----------



## LATERILUS79

TexasMom1216 said:


> I read the article and I admit I don’t know you well or in real life but I’ve not seen any of those characteristics in you. I don’t see you attacking women for working or for asking to be treated like human beings instead of house slaves/sex dolls like I’ve seen some women on here do. I’ve also never seen you desperate for male attention on here. I’ve only seen frank honestly and logic, which according to the women highlighted in the article and all the men who love them, is impossible because they don’t believe women have functioning brains. 😉


TexasMom, I have to admit, it would be interesting to meet you. I would love to know where you’ve come up with this. What has happened that would make you think this way. You’ve come to conclusions without listening. I don’t understand.

I don’t know all the women mentioned in the article so I cannot comment, but yes, I do hold Venker in very high regard. Do you believe that I don’t think women have functioning brains? If so, why?

again, you seem to have this intense fear that women (or yourself) will be a house slave. Why?
In addition, why would you think that women acting feminine means that they are desperate for male attention? Is it not possible to be confident in one’s self as a woman, be feminine, AND not be desperate for male attention all at the same time? I can’t imagine you think this.


----------



## Twodecades

TexasMom1216 said:


> I don’t see you attacking women for working or for asking to be treated like human beings instead of house slaves/sex dolls like I’ve seen some women on here do.


I've not honestly seen this on TAM. Can you reference what you're referring to? I'm honestly asking, not being snarky or combative. I see men treating women like a collection of body parts at times (hence, I can track with some treating women like sex dolls), but I haven't seen women doing this to other women.


----------



## ccpowerslave

I can tell you my mom hated being a “house slave”. She couldn’t wait until my dad let her put us in daycare so she could go back to work.

It’s like having a race car and never going over the speed limit.

With that said, I think I would be perfectly happy if my wife quit and just went to the gym, shopping, and grapefruit day at the country club as long as she was home by the time I was done working.

She’s not happy with that otherwise she’d do it.

I just want people to be happy 😄


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Twodecades said:


> I've not honestly seen this on TAM. Can you reference what you're referring to? I'm honestly asking, not being snarky or combative. I see men treating women like a collection of body parts at times (hence, I can track with some treating women like sex dolls), but I haven't seen women doing this to other women.


Seems like it would be a bit too much of a chore to tell someone to go search through all of TAM for the examples you asked for, not really a fair request. You could do that yourself if you really wanted it. I will say I have also seen it here, and no I wouldn't go burning someone publicly even if I had it bookmarked to satisfy your request. For one thing, that would be unnecessarily rude and against the rules here.


----------



## TXTrini

TexasMom1216 said:


> I read the article and I admit I don’t know you well or in real life but I’ve not seen any of those characteristics in you. I don’t see you attacking women for working or for asking to be treated like human beings instead of house slaves/sex dolls like I’ve seen some women on here do. I’ve also never seen you desperate for male attention on here. I’ve only seen frank honestly and logic, which according to the women highlighted in the article and all the men who love them, is impossible because they don’t believe women have functioning brains. 😉


Thank you for the compliments, they truly mean a lot to me. It means that I am being the person I want to be. I don't respect or admire attention hos or users, of either sex. I think you have a huge heart, TexasMom, and maybe are a bit fearful. I've been abused by men but also loved by men in various kinds of relationships (familial to romantic) and I still am not anti-male. I'm anti-idiot though 😂. 

I read the article, and it seemed to be scathing against women who think for themselves, critique the high/low points of feminism and pick what suits them. I thought the whole point of feminism was a woman's right to make her own choices, so it was rather funny to denigrate those who don't get with the program. 

I personally don't subscribe to current feminism, but I do appreciate the original ones who fought for women's rights. I think a lot of men still have a middle-ages mindset and lash out because they don't like change, but I've also met many men who love the women in their lives and appreciate and cherish them. 

Honestly the whole male/female wars bore me, because neither "side" can see how pointless and self-defeating it is to be so adversarial. Unless everyone turns gay, anyway. As much as I love my sisters, I don't love rug munching, so...
Anyway, I really don't appreciate whoever deciding what I am/not allowed to think, it really chaps my ass, so that's why I rather be smacked with that label, than stand up for something I don't believe. Can you tell I have a problem with authority? It gets me in trouble from time to time...

The interesting thing many women don't seem to appreciate or understand is that without the support of good men, women's rights are not possible. We women would still be chattel and would not enjoy the freedoms we do, men have brute strength on their side. All we as women have to do is be smart about our choice in mates and avoid the men who don't appreciate us as people. Eventually, they will die out and their nasty attitudes with them.


----------



## Twodecades

DownByTheRiver said:


> Seems like it would be a bit too much of a chore to tell someone to go search through all of TAM for the examples you asked for, not really a fair request. You could do that yourself if you really wanted it. I will say I have also seen it here, and no I wouldn't go burning someone publicly even if I had it bookmarked to satisfy your request. For one thing, that would be unnecessarily rude and against the rules here.


I was genuinely confused about what she was talking about and was looking for context. Not necessarily names. Thread topics, perhaps. You seem very angry.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Twodecades said:


> I was genuinely confused about what she was talking about and was looking for context. Not necessarily names. Thread topics, perhaps. You seem very angry.


So do you. You first.


----------



## TXTrini

Man! sounds like someone's fixing for a good ol' catfight. _sells popcorn and fans in the peanut gallery_.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

]


TXTrini said:


> Man! sounds like someone's fixing for a good ol' catfight. _sells popcorn in the peanut gallery_.


That old yarn again?


----------



## TXTrini

DownByTheRiver said:


> ]
> 
> That old yarn again?


What yarn? I don't knit and I ain't a kitten.


----------



## TexasMom1216

TXTrini said:


> Thank you for the compliments, they truly mean a lot to me. It means that I am being the person I want to be. I don't respect or admire attention hos or users, of either sex. I think you have a huge heart, TexasMom, and maybe are a bit fearful. I've been abused by men but also loved by men in various kinds of relationships (familial to romantic) and I still am not anti-male. I'm anti-idiot though 😂.
> 
> I read the article, and it seemed to be scathing against women who think for themselves, critique the high/low points of feminism and pick what suits them. I thought the whole point of feminism was a woman's right to make her own choices, so it was rather funny to denigrate those who don't get with the program.
> 
> I personally don't subscribe to current feminism, but I do appreciate the original ones who fought for women's rights. I think a lot of men still have a middle-ages mindset and lash out because they don't like change, but I've also met many men who love the women in their lives and appreciate and cherish them.
> 
> Honestly the whole male/female wars bore me, because neither "side" can see how pointless and self-defeating it is to be so adversarial. Unless everyone turns gay, anyway. As much as I love my sisters, I don't love rug munching, so...
> Anyway, I really don't appreciate whoever deciding what I am/not allowed to think, it really chaps my ass, so that's why I rather be smacked with that label, than stand up for something I don't believe. Can you tell I have a problem with authority? It gets me in trouble from time to time...
> 
> The interesting thing many women don't seem to appreciate or understand is that without the support of good men, women's rights are not possible. We women would still be chattel and would not enjoy the freedoms we do, men have brute strength on their side. All we as women have to do is be smart about our choice in mates and avoid the men who don't appreciate us as people. Eventually, they will die out and their nasty attitudes with them.


I agree with everything you said here. You and I share the same attitudes about feminism, especially what it’s become today. I am the farthest thing from anti-male, no one who knows me would think that. I didn’t get the same impression you did from the article, but I do agree that todays “feminism” leaves no room for critique and as I said already in the thread, I do not agree with 3rd and 4th wave feminists, they’re perpetual victims and whiners and wouldn’t know a hard day’s work if it bit them in the face. The attitudes I saw described in that article have been around since, we’ll, always; while women were fighting for the right to vote, with the support of real alpha men, those women were fighting against it. I think we agree on so much, except the tone of this article. 😂😂😂😂😉 also: rug-munching 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Numb26

TXTrini said:


> Man! sounds like someone's fixing for a good ol' catfight. _sells popcorn and fans in the peanut gallery_.


"Sits besides @TXTrini and eats her popcorn"


----------



## TexasMom1216

TXTrini said:


> What yarn? I don't knit and I ain't a kitten.


I crochet and I wish I was a kitten, does that count?


----------



## Twodecades

Numb26 said:


> "Sits besides @TXTrini and eats her popcorn"


Too late...I got to it first! 🤣


----------



## Numb26

Twodecades said:


> Too late...I got to it first! 🤣


I'm her favorite!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TXTrini

Well Hot Damn!
My popcorn brings all the boys'n'girls to the yard...


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Twodecades said:


> I was genuinely confused about what she was talking about and was looking for context. Not necessarily names. Thread topics, perhaps. You seem very angry.


Okay, I have your thread example for you now. It's in the thread called "Women who are misognyists - Psychology Today."


----------



## TXTrini

Anyway, I apologize for the t/j @DownByTheRiver 

It's a serious topic for sure, and it's been a major source of division for too long. Why can't we all just love and respect each other?? I think respecting one another and not trying to make others conform would go a long way to mending fences in the Gender Wars.

****, I just assumed your gender. My bad.


----------



## Twodecades

DownByTheRiver said:


> Okay, I have your thread example for you now. It's in the thread called "Women who are misognyists - Psychology Today."


🤔...👍


----------



## LATERILUS79

TexasMom1216 said:


> I agree with everything you said here. You and I share the same attitudes about feminism, especially what it’s become today. I am the farthest thing from anti-male, no one who knows me would think that. I didn’t get the same impression you did from the article, but I do agree that todays “feminism” leaves no room for critique and as I said already in the thread, I do not agree with 3rd and 4th wave feminists, they’re perpetual victims and whiners and wouldn’t know a hard day’s work if it bit them in the face. The attitudes I saw described in that article have been around since, we’ll, always; while women were fighting for the right to vote, with the support of real alpha men, those women were fighting against it. I think we agree on so much, except the tone of this article. 😂😂😂😂😉 also: rug-munching 😂😂😂😂


Agreed with everything you said up until you mentioned the women in the article fight against women. 

If that were true, they wouldn't be writing books, have high powered jobs, helping women find good quality men, etc. 

Think of it this way:

I know you have a young adult son. Do you want him to end up with a feminist or a confident woman who is feminine and appreciates your son for the man he is - the boy youve raised to be a good, quality man.


----------



## LATERILUS79

Twodecades said:


> 🤔...👍


Women who are misogynist = women who do not fall in line with "the message"


----------



## TexasMom1216

LATERILUS79 said:


> Agreed with everything you said up until you mentioned the women in the article fight against women.
> 
> If that were true, they wouldn't be writing books, have high powered jobs, helping women find good quality men, etc.
> 
> Think of it this way:
> 
> I know you have a young adult son. Do you want him to end up with a feminist or a confident woman who is feminine and appreciates your son for the man he is - the boy youve raised to be a good, quality man.


Insult me all you like, leave my son out of it. Unacceptable.


----------



## LATERILUS79

TexasMom1216 said:


> Insult me all you like, leave my son out of it. Unacceptable.


No insult. 

I don't know where you are going with this. 

I assure you that you are seeing something that isn't there.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Clever.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

LATERILUS79 said:


> No insult.
> 
> I don't know where you are going with this.
> 
> I assure you that you are seeing something that isn't there.


Gaslighting.


----------



## DudeInProgress

DownByTheRiver said:


> Gaslighting.


Yes we get it…

Pointing out that someone (who is incorrect) is incorrect = gaslighting.
Pointing out that someone (who believes unhinged things) believes unhinged things = gaslighting.
Pointing out that someone (who is making irrational statements) is making irrational statements = gaslighting.
Basically, anything you don’t like or agree with = gaslighting


----------



## TexasMom1216

Believing women are human is “unhinged.” Interesting.


----------



## LATERILUS79

DownByTheRiver said:


> Gaslighting.


Delusional.


----------



## LATERILUS79

DudeInProgress said:


> Yes we get it…
> 
> Pointing out that someone (who is incorrect) is incorrect = gaslighting.
> Pointing out that someone (who believes unhinged things) believes unhinged things = gaslighting.
> Pointing out that someone (who is making irrational statements) is making irrational statements = gaslighting.
> Basically, anything you don’t like or agree with = gaslighting


Agreed. She has absolutely no idea what gaslighting means.


----------



## DudeInProgress

TexasMom1216 said:


> Believing women are human is “unhinged.” Interesting.


No, believing that anyone here is suggesting otherwise is unhinged.

In all of the threads were you spew this insane nonsense, no one has ever suggested anything like what you’re suggesting.
Somehow you are perceiving things that no one is saying. Over and over again, on multiple threats.
And you keep attributing ridiculous extreme views to people who have never said (or believe) anything of the sort.


----------



## In Absentia

wow, this escalated a bit since last night...


----------



## Numb26

I knew this thread would turn into a Springer Episode! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RandomDude

In Absentia said:


> wow, this escalated a bit since last night...


----------



## DownByTheRiver

LATERILUS79 said:


> Agreed. She has absolutely no idea what gaslighting means.


There's a definition of earlier in the thread and I think you'll find the last part of it describes it perfectly.


----------



## Blondilocks

Numb26 said:


> I knew this thread would turn into a Springer Episode! 🤣🤣🤣


Not until the earrings come off.


----------



## LATERILUS79

DownByTheRiver said:


> There's a definition of earlier in the thread and I think you'll find the last part of it describes it perfectly.


I know. I saw you post that earlier. I suggest reading it again. Problem is, you are so angry all the time. You only see the side of feminism. You can’t fathom that other women would prefer to live a different lifestyle from you so you assume there must be something wrong with them. They must be misogynists. Yeah! That must be it! If they don’t fall in line with the message, then they must be terrible misogynists!

If I make reasonable arguments, you don’t come back with a reasonable argument against me. Nope. You Say I’m gaslighting. Go on the offensive and try to get me to defend against that instead of coming up with a reasonable argument. No thanks. I won’t defend against your attack because it is ridiculous. I’m Not gaslighting and it is blatantly obvious. I don’t fall for the leftist tactic of ending conversations by putting people on the defensive. You’ll have to do a lot better than that.


----------



## farsidejunky

These threads always fascinate me. 

How is it that we can't find a way to disagree without being disagreeable?

How is it that we can't have discussions without jumping to conclusions about the intentions of the person with the opposing views?

If you believe something exists, I promise that you will find it... whether it actually exists...or not.

This thread is about two or three bickering posts away from being closed. Tread lightly.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks

I don't see DBTR as being angry all of the time. I don't see her as a misogynist, either (if anyone was trying to make that claim). 

What I see is a style of communication that many men object to because it is not obsequious. Yes, Virginia, many men don't even realize that they _expect _to have the decisive word and when a woman disagrees it offends men.

I also don't believe that women who intentionally try to keep other women down are misogynists. Jerks, yes. There are some cultures where fathers do not want to see their sons surpass the father's successes in life. Does that make the fathers misandrists?


----------



## SGr

Numb26 said:


> I knew this thread would turn into a Springer Episode!


----------



## ccpowerslave

SGr said:


>


DING DING DING 🛎 🥊 

JERRY JERRY JERRY!

I miss that show… didn’t he get #metoo’d?


----------



## LATERILUS79

Blondilocks said:


> I also don't believe that women who intentionally try to keep other women down are misogynists. Jerks, yes. There are some cultures where fathers do not want to see their sons surpass the father's successes in life. Does that make the fathers misandrists?


I made a similar point earlier. This is exactly right. This is why it is ridiculous to throw the word misogyny around so much. It is constantly mis-used.


----------



## LisaDiane

Blondilocks said:


> What I see is a style of communication that many men object to because it is not obsequious. Yes, Virginia,* many men don't even realize that they expect to have the decisive word and when a woman disagrees it offends men.*


I'm not disagreeing with you that some men feel that way, but in my life I've seen many more women offended by being disagreed with than men, and having a much greater sense of entitlement to be believed and not questioned. 
I've never seen that as a "gender" tendency...more of an "a-hole" tendency!! Lol!

Also, anyone who uses the word "obsequious" is my hero!!!!


----------



## Blondilocks

ccpowerslave said:


> DING DING DING 🛎 🥊
> 
> JERRY JERRY JERRY!
> 
> I miss that show… didn’t he get #metoo’d?


You actually watched that hot mess? There is one talk show episode I would have loved to have seen - Geraldo Rivera when a fight broke out on stage and he got a chair upside his nose breaking same. That was in '88 and I was still a working stiff then. He thought he could have handled the 3 punks on stage, it was only the audience he didn't count on. 

end t/j mea culpa


----------



## ccpowerslave

Blondilocks said:


> You actually watched that hot mess?


Yeah when I was in college they showed it at 9pm I think on Channel 9 in the LA area, so after Lakers games sometimes if the TV was on then Jerry would come on by accident. Ended up liking it!


----------



## LATERILUS79

LisaDiane said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you that some men feel that way, but in my life I've seen many more women offended by being disagreed with than men, and having a much greater sense of entitlement to be believed and not questioned.
> I've never seen that as a "gender" tendency...more of an "a-hole" tendency!! Lol!
> 
> Also, anyone who uses the word "obsequious" is my hero!!!!


Not gonna lie, I had to look that word up. I don’t have the most diverse vocabulary. 😂


----------



## Blondilocks

LATERILUS79 said:


> Not gonna lie, I had to look that word up. I don’t have the most diverse vocabulary. 😂


I'm currently suffering chemo brain so I don't recall what your favorite descriptor for me is. Refresh my memory?


----------



## LATERILUS79

Blondilocks said:


> I'm currently suffering chemo brain so I don't recall what your favorite descriptor for me is. Refresh my memory?


You're my kind of asshole. 😁


----------



## CallingDrLove

Ever have a comment all typed up and you go to hit send and a little voice in your head says don’t do it? Yeah, that’s this thread.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Post a simple article, and y'all act like I'd stolen your pacifiers. You can infant among yourselves now.


----------

